# Smearing over fake brick paneling



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, I have a wall covered with fake brick panels and my wife wants to "Smear" them, what can be used for that? Can we use tile grout? or paint or plaster?



Panels I bought from home depot, these ones https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-4-in-...n-Brick-Hardboard-Wall-Panel-278844/205683640


Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Smear??????????


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

any kind of latex paint of your choice and a 1/2" nap roller.
and smear the paint in any direction you want.

.

.


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

Get some spray paint in graffiti on it

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a horrable idea, but Google white wash.


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, my wife says its called German Schmear , she saw it on a home improvement show, like this:


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

That looks like actual brick have that paint on them already from the factory

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Smear??????????



sorry german schmear


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me why I'm still single


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Wife saw it on joanna and chip show they did it over brick facade, wife wants to recreate over these panels, she was going to use grout , but from reading grout instructions I'm not sure if these panels will take grout. its said cannot be used over plastic and particle board. I have no clue what the fake brick made of, but seems like some kind of plastic?


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny_inFL said:


> any kind of latex paint of your choice and a 1/2" nap roller.
> and smear the paint in any direction you want.
> 
> .
> ...



Thank you, Will latex pain stick to these panels? maybe a rag can be used to create "schmear"


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

does any one know how I can change the threat title to "German schmear over fake brick paneling"


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I'm still single


:smile: but they are handy at times!


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Sounds like a horrable idea, but Google white wash.



Thank you! I think whitewash is what I need, I was missing the right terminology


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Please post a pic of your FP. 

If you want to do this, you probably can
accomplish this by watering down white paint and wipe it on,
and then wipe it off with a clean rag and hot water...This is just a guess
on my part...But, before you try this, let’s see a pic of what you want to 
schmear.

I also think that perhaps it looks better in the pic - than in real life. 
That’s why I think a pic of your FP is essential before giving out 
further advise.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ipokrov - when JoAnna and Chip did it, I think it was on real brick.
if you can buy a sheet of the faux brick paneling, you can
practice on that and develop your technique before you mess up
your walls really bad.
It has been decades since I have used it and the ones I see in the
Box Stores do not have much of a recessed grout line.
I am thinking a thick pad maybe 12-16" either round or square and 
wrapped tightly with bed sheet or pillowcase material and use that
to pick up paint from a pallet and gently tap the paneling with it.
[like a printer applying ink to this template with an inking pad].
that way, you don't get paint in the grout line. and gently wipe (smear)
the paint around somewhat for equal coverage. then start mixing colors.
photos of your wall may help with more accurate responses.

.

.


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Please post a pic of your FP.
> 
> If you want to do this, you probably can
> accomplish this by watering down white paint and wipe it on,
> ...



I will take a picture when I get home, but I think what this lady did here is what I will do (she used the same panels from home depot)


I honestly dont care how it looks :smile: a plain wall or german schmear is the same to me, I'm a simple guy  the cost is not bad and i'm ok with it. 

As long as the wife is happy, I'm happy!



https://sawdust2stitches.com/faux-brick-wall/


----------



## ipokrov (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny_inFL said:


> ipokrov - when JoAnna and Chip did it, I think it was on real brick.
> if you can buy a sheet of the faux brick paneling, you can
> practice on that and develop your technique before you mess up
> your walls really bad.
> ...



I have left overs and I told my wife to try it on it before doing the whole wall, but I think the idea is to get into the grout lines as wall like this


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, my mistake...I thought you were doing a fireplace.
I’m not a fan of painted brick on a fireplace.

I looked at the video, yes you can do that. I personally like it
better a little on the light side - meaning applying a thinner coat.

Good luck with the project.


----------

